# Audyssey MultEQ below 120 Hz...



## byancey (Jun 29, 2014)

I have an older Denon AVR-987 which includes support for the original MultEQ (not XT not XT32). I know the newer versions of Audyssey include better support for Subwoofer equalization, but is it safe to assume that MultEQ is ignoring frequencies below 120 Hz? I just introduced a Behringer 1124p into my system for Sub equalization and added several filters between 15 Hz and 120 Hz. I would prefer not to re-run Audyssey if I don't need to. I figure as long as Audyssey isn't doing anything down there, I shouldn't need to.

Thanks!

--
Bryce


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

byancey said:


> I have an older Denon AVR-987 which includes support for the original MultEQ (not XT not XT32). I know the newer versions of Audyssey include better support for Subwoofer equalization, but is it safe to assume that MultEQ is ignoring frequencies below 120 Hz?


No. Only 2EQ ignores the sub/LFE.


----------



## byancey (Jun 29, 2014)

Kal Rubinson said:


> No. Only 2EQ ignores the sub/LFE.


Thanks. Guess I'll switch MultEQ of until I can re-run calibration.


----------

